# Who witnessed your Life Certificate?



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

My wife, who is in receipt of the UK State Pension, has received a form called a Life Certificate from the International Pension Service and her signature must be witnessed by one of a number of different people (an official of the UK diplomatic or consular service, barrister, solicitor or advocate etc.). If anyone else has received such a form, I wonder who you got to witness your signature? We don't want to jump through all sorts of hoops if it is not necessary, and ideally don't want to be charged for the service.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats a new one on me


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Thats a new one on me


I understand that it is to prove that Ann is alive, or that is what she was told in her numerous calls to the International Pension Service. From talking to other people, this is happening with private pensions as well. Perhaps only a random sample of pensioners are being asked to do this?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

They must have heard about what a rogue you are Martin. They think you might have bumped Ann off and are claiming her pension


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> They must have heard about what a rogue you are Martin. They think you might have bumped Ann off and are claiming her pension


When I mentioned this to my Cypriot landlady, she said it was because people like her grandmother were still claiming pensions for their grandmother


----------

